
The Metric Football Game (2012) - Thrymr
http://themetricmaven.com/?p=837
======
Flameancer
Oh wow cant believe my school is on yc. Also just to note the next game is
this weekend.

------
Animats
Is soccer metric?

~~~
mig39
A little bit of metric, a lot of non-metric tradition. i.e.: "18-yard box."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_pitch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_pitch)

